# Anyone on Vortex own an RS6?



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

see topic.


----------



## HobbesTheCat (Feb 28, 2003)

Don't own on but have driven one.
Amazingly fast.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

my dad has the 2.7T version


----------



## BlindingWhiteGLI (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: Anyone on Vortex own an RS6? (GTI1.8)*

Yeah, right here up my butt.








I only wish.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Anyone on Vortex own an RS6? (BlindingWhiteGLI)*

My brother turned his down after a test drive. He wanted to stay with
his 911 cabriolet and save the extra $30,000 he would have had to pay.
That and the NJ insurance would have hurt even more.
PZ.


----------



## ArcadiaBBQ (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: Anyone on Vortex own an RS6? (PZ)*

My neighbor just bought one he had no clue what it was, he just liked the look of it. Mofo won't let me drive it either!


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Anyone on Vortex own an RS6? (ArcadiaBBQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArcadiaBBQ* »_My neighbor just bought one he had no clue what it was, he just liked the look of it. Mofo won't let me drive it either!

I hate guys like these


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Anyone on Vortex own an RS6? (GTI1.8)*

I have a RS6 keychain. I guess it is one of the freebees my brother got 
for the test drive. I told him the keys were missing. He would have been
happy to let me drive.








PZ.


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Anyone on Vortex own an RS6? (PZ)*

My dad just bought an rs6 today







oh my god i almost busted, it is soooooo fast!


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Anyone on Vortex own an RS6? (VeeDubleUGti Vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubleUGti Vr6* »_My dad just bought an rs6 today







oh my god i almost busted, it is soooooo fast!









...Pics ?


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Anyone on Vortex own an RS6? (GTI1.8)*

No pics as of yet we got it last night and by the time we got home it was dark out, today its snowing so i dont know what i will have pics but it will be soon


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Anyone on Vortex own an RS6? (VeeDubleUGti Vr6)*

i sold one the other day, 
we still have 2 left at our dealership. one is new Daytona gray, one is a used CPO with 686 miles Daytona Gray listed at $79,900 with 6 years/100k mile warranty through audi.


----------



## SRGTI (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Anyone on Vortex own an RS6? (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_i sold one the other day, 
we still have 2 left at our dealership. one is new Daytona gray, one is a used CPO with 686 miles Daytona Gray listed at $79,900 with 6 years/100k mile warranty through audi.

That's a pretty dam good deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roland98gti (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Anyone on Vortex own an RS6? (GTI1.8)*

DONT OWN ONE BUT I AM RS6 TECH BEST AUDI MADE IN YEARS SINCE S6 20V TURBO HAD ONE UP TO 153 IN LESS THAN 1 MILE VERY FAST AND HANDLE BRAKE LIKE A IMSA CAR VERY IMPRESSED AND CARS WILL HOUD UP TO QUITE A BEATING. EVERY MOTOR HAND BUILT BY COSWORTH HAVE DRIVEN 7 THATS ALL AUDI ALLOTED US. WILL ALMOST KEEP UP WITH 996 TURBO ON HIGHWAY






















P.S AUDI MASTER GUILD AND ASE MASTER CERTIFIED TECH


----------



## roland98gti (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Anyone on Vortex own an RS6? (VR6 NRG)*

THATS REAL CHEAP OURS ARE GOING FOR 85-90K


----------

